# All Members



## Seig (Mar 23, 2005)

For the next few days Bob has his hands full with an emergency involving Silver Star. If you need anything regarding Martial Talk direct it to me. If it is an emergency during day light hours, direct it to one of the three Super Moderators, who will then either handle it or wake me up.
Thank you for your help.
Seig


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2005)

Since this effects several people here, I am posting it here also.

Please note, MartialTalk is NOT effected by this situation.

=====
From: Bob Hubbard <webmaster@silverstarsites.net>
Subject: An Important Notice concerning your SilverStar Hosting Account 


To all of our hosting customers:
  We have just received notification from our upline hosting provider that this Friday evening they will be doing a mass-move of all equipment to a new facility. We are understandably disappointed in their short notice, especially considering it is a holiday weekend for many of us. They have informed us that there will be a 13-24 hour outage beginning late Friday evening while they move the physical hardware.

 In order to minimize the impact to you, our valued clients, we have purchased hosting space in another data center. This afternoon, Thursday March 24th, we will begin moving all hosting accounts to our new hosting space.  Please do not make any changes to your websites or settings after Noon, Eastern Time on March 24th, 2005.

We anticipate minimal impact to our clients.

We understand your concerns, and will be here to answer any questions during this transition.

Some Questions:
 Will my IP address change? - Yes.
 Will I lose my email? - No. Email service will be paused briefly while we move your files, and incoming email forwarded to your new inboxes.
  Do I have to do anything on my end? - In most cases, no. We will be rerouting all traffic, email, etc to the new location.
    The 1 exception is for resellers who have custom name servers. Once we have your new IP addresses, we will send them to you. It is important that you do not delay in updating your registrars with them.
  Will my data be safe? - Yes.  We made a backup of all accounts last night that we have at our office now.
   How long will this take? - We have modified our DNS refresh to allow for update within 10 minutes, in most cases.

If you have any concerns, questions or complaints, I and my staff will be here to answer them during this too-short-notice migration.

You can call me at 716-XXX-XXXX, or email my off-network emergency address at xxx which I will be monitoring during the move.  You may also contact me through ICQ at xxx

My sincerest apologies for the short notice of this migration.

Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2005)

To all of our hosting customers:

This is a brief message to update everyone on the current state of our migration/move. As we indicated earlier, our upline provider is performing a short notice server migration this holiday weekend.  In order to minimize the impact of this move to our clients we purchased hosting in another data center with the intent of moving all of our clients web sites there, which would have reduced the downtime from hours to minutes.  Unfortunately due to the short notice we received, we were unable to bring the new equipment online and meet our quality control standards.

What this means:

The new server is experiencing issues that prevent us from using it reliably at this time.  The provider is working on the matter, but the new server will not be ready in time for us to do this move in a manner that is acceptable to us.

Our existing servers are backed up multiple ways, and will be backed up several times tomorrow after 9AM ET prior to the shutdown and move.  If everything goes as scheduled, expected downtime should be between Friday 6PM ET and Saturday 6PM ET.  During this time web and email services will be unavailable.

Email sent to on-server accounts should queue on the sending servers until our servers are reconnected to the Internet. 
Web traffic should see a generic maintenance message during the move.

At this time, we have suspended efforts to migrate data to the new server prior to the shutdown, instead focusing all attention towards redundant safeguarding of all client data and being available to answer any concerns that our clients may have.  While we don't expect any major problems, we believe taking all the precautions we can.

Some Questions:
 Will my IP address change? - No.
 Will I lose my email? - No. Email service will be paused briefly while we move your files, and incoming email forwarded to your new inboxes.
  Do I have to do anything on my end? - In most cases, no. If you wish, you may back up your website, and be certain to check your on-server email prior to 5:50PM ET.

I will be available to answer any concerns you may have over this matter.  If you have any questions, concerns or worries, please do not hesitate to contact me. You may reach me at 716-XXX-XXXX

Once again, I deeply apologize for the inconvenience of this situation.

Thank you,
Bob


----------

